# Ion Dissonance bass tuning.



## LukeNL (Aug 18, 2011)

I recently got into ion dissonance and found out about the sickly tuning on their last album cursed, know with the guitar downtuned that much. What did they do with the bass? If they tuned it down that much as well i really need to get some isolated tracks of it xd.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 18, 2011)

The bass is an octave down, I don't remember the wacky tuning tho


----------



## LukeNL (Aug 18, 2011)

D#G#C#F#C#F#A#D# on guitar, an octave down. I actually made a note of it on my laptop xd. At least for cursed. I still think nobody knows what they tuned on the other albums xd. For such an interesting band, it's to bad i can find next to nothing about the bass tracking.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 18, 2011)

LukeNL said:


> D#G#C#F#C#F#A#D# on guitar


you sure with dat tuning? if it's correct, the old stuff is just minus the low D#, because they are playing all the old stuff on those 8's as well and i know the lowest note was G# on all their old recordings.

however, i don't think the bass is an octave lower.


----------



## LukeNL (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure, i got it from an interview with the band itself. You see them discussing if they're gonna tell the tuning or not. So either they're screwing with us or it really is this xd. Still not sure what they really did with the bass, i think that at least on the older recordings it was an octave down.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Aug 20, 2011)

well,Mr. Lussier,the guitarist told me that on the last album the bass was matching the drop D# going up,like meshuggah (NO OCTAVE DOWN).


----------



## MTech (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they tuned up because the studio string order was huge guitar strings not huge bass strings like say ATB who tune the bass clear down to F.


----------

